# Suspension Seat Post..Are they worth it??



## papaish (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello y'all,
Doing some research on suspension seat post before I spend some $$$ on one. I currently have a 26" aluminum Hardtail with 2.3" tires that I run @ 30 PSI. The area I ride in is somewhat rocky and plenty of roots. I'm looking to get a suspension seat post (thudbuster) but dont really want to drop $140 on something that really dont make a differance. I would love to get a FS bike but my budget is like the Governments, its not there. So in the mean time looking to ease the ride a bit. Does anyone have any good experence with these they would like to share. I did a search and found one from 2012 from Mass. put would like to see if there is anyone currently riding with one. 
I appreciate any feed back, Thanks


----------



## lobster_CT (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't know if this is useful feedback as it is so outdated. 

A riding buddy about 10 years back had a suspension post with something like 4" of travel. It was a parallelogram design. He let me ride it once on a rough single track. The post had 0 rebound damping, and to my mind, acted more like an ejector seat than anything else. The way he rode it reminded me of watching an equestrian where they sort of stand in the stirrups at the part of the horse's stride where the saddle is coming up underneath them. Couldn't tell you if modern ones are better or not.


----------



## fredfredburger (Oct 12, 2011)

Just stand up more. A suspension seat post will not improve real wheel tracking and over the rough. Keep your $140 and save for fs


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

I have one on one of my bikes. It comes with a range of rubber bits to adjust for weight and temp, and it does take the edge off big hits and long rides, as well as giving you no pedal bob issues asociated with fs, but it doesn't come close to making your ride a fs, or what your legs can do to smooth out the ride.
Fwiw, IMO, if you're going to get a susp seat post, a thud buster is the only one you should even consider. The older model doesn't have as much travel but is more durable and cheaper if you can find one.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I rode a Thudbuster for several years and loved it. For seated spinning it really worked. It isn't full suspension but you already know that. I think It's a worthy upgrade for your bike. Go for it.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

I used to run a Thudbuster also. I had both models. I now ride fs. Definitely not the same as fs but I do think it helped on my aluminum hardtail. I also think it helped keep the rear planted on technical climbs. I still have the Thudbuster LT sitting in my parts bin. 27.2mm. You can have it for $50 including a mud guard and shipping to continental US.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

I used to use a Rockshox one. It worked decently and helped my back from complaining. I think they are worth it if you don't want to make the move to FS.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

A suspension post really helps by allowing a rider to sit more on long rocky rides, conserving energy. The Thudbuster is best. Well worth it if you often ride very rocky or rooty and can't afford full suspension.


----------



## Bigperk (Mar 25, 2013)

likeaboss said:


> I used to run a Thudbuster also. I had both models. I now ride fs. Definitely not the same as fs but I do think it helped on my aluminum hardtail. I also think it helped keep the rear planted on technical climbs. I still have the Thudbuster LT sitting in my parts bin. 27.2mm. You can have it for $50 including a mud guard and shipping to continental US.
> 
> Smoking deal here....
> View attachment 785235


Someone should jump on this!


----------



## papaish (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, might just have to try one out and see. I would love to buy yours, but my post is a 31.6, but thanks for the offer..


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

I think they are pretty cool. 

i would consider one for ultra endurance races on rough courses. I prefer hardtails as they are so responsive out of the saddle so a FS bike would be a no-go.


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

What fred said, get off your butt!


----------



## bike-a-mo (May 18, 2009)

likeaboss said:


> I used to run a Thudbuster also. I had both models. I now ride fs. Definitely not the same as fs but I do think it helped on my aluminum hardtail. I also think it helped keep the rear planted on technical climbs. I still have the Thudbuster LT sitting in my parts bin. 27.2mm. You can have it for $50 including a mud guard and shipping to continental US.
> 
> View attachment 785235


Sending a PM. Would like to buy if still available...


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got a Thudbuster LT and I love it. Worth the money, IMO. I had a softtail before and it's way more comfortable than that. Yes you have to stand up for big stuff, but for seated climbing over roots and rocks and small trail chatter it's the bees knees.

Rebound comes into play more with larger hits, when you should be standing anyway. Don't have a problem with that so far. No more sore back...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

The only one that sort of works is the Thudbuster.


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

LaXCarp said:


> What fred said, get off your butt!


This is great for short rides, but on super long rides (relative to one's endurance) , I feel like I need every bit of help I can get keeping my butt off the saddle

I bought my wife a thudbuster lt for our tandem and she loves it. I did a short mtb ride with it and thought it seemed pretty good; climbing efficiency is a big thing and that seemed to be mostly unaffected. I still need to commit to a longer ride with it, but I'm a bit stuck in my ways.

I've heard folks suggest the shorter travel thudbuster ST for better efficiency and less pogoing. I am hoping I'll get a chance to ride one of these soon.

One of the big things that concerns me is that I've heard the pivots wear out and get sloppy. I ride fat tires on a rigid bike because I don't like the metal bits on my bike to wear out. I especially don't like it if I have to keep the parts clean to avoid premature wear. Keeping my drivetrain in good shape is more than enough maintenance for me!


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I just got one on my Pugsley. 4 rides with it so far and I like it. Once you get the rebound and correct elastomers set up right(much like any shock, fine tuning is key), makes it ride like a Caddy.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

I have had an ST wear out on me so I upgraded to the LT. I got a great deal from Cane Creek on the trade in. I do not believe the LT is designed in such a way that it will wear out nearly as easily.

As for the LT I offered for sale above...Sold.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

I have a Thudbuster LT and I like it quite a bit. When I start feeling too old for my hardtail, I can plop it on and start cruising in comfort. When I start to think it looks too weird and I need to simplify, off it comes. This is much cheaper and quicker than changing from a HT to a full sus for the same reason... which I've also done.

Quick change from rigid:









to "full suspension":


----------



## cirruscycles (Jun 12, 2017)

For those of you who swear by the Thudbuster, I strongly urge you to check out our Bodyfloat. You won't be disappointed!

Review: Cirrus Cycles Body Float Seatpost : At the Finish | Riding Gravel

Buy here: https://shop.cirruscycles.com/collections/bodyfloat-seatpost


----------

